# Poll: 73% of Trump Voters Think Democrats Are Trying to ‘Replace White Americans With Immigrants And People Of Color’



## Creamu (Jun 10, 2022)

> A new poll that puts replacement theory in explicitly racial terms found that a stunning 73 percent of Trump voters think Democrats are trying to “replace” white people with “immigrants and people of color.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



https://www.mediaite.com/news/stunn...mericans-with-immigrants-and-people-of-color/




> A large majority of Republican voters – 73% – believe that Democrats and leftist activists are trying to replace white Americans with immigrants and people of color – an attempt that is called the “Great Replacement.”
> 
> In a survey, YouGov asked: “Do you personally believe that in the U.S., Democrats are trying to replace white Americans with immigrants and people of color who share Democrats’ views?”
> 
> ...



https://www.theyeshivaworld.com/new...eople-some-think-jews-are-doing-the-same.html

Further sources:
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ts-trying-REPLACE-white-people-win-votes.html
https://digitpatrox.com/73-of-trump...ng-to-replace-white-people-to-win-more-votes/
https://www.lucianne.com/2022/06/08...litical_views_shock_new_poll_shows_86933.html


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jun 10, 2022)

What a miserable group of people Trump supporters must be.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 10, 2022)

Well if you look only at US demographics statistics over the last 60 years or so, it checks out. The problem is that correlation does not necessarily equal causation. As Sagan said, extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 10, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> Well if you look only at US demographics statistics over the last 60 years or so, it checks out. The problem is that correlation does not necessarily equal causation. As Sagan said, extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.


That is good in theory, but at the end of the day feelings don't care about your facts.

What alot of these Trumpvoters might wonder is how can it be explained this demographic change happens in all western countries at the same time?


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jun 10, 2022)

The poll itself came from YouGov which aside from being a British company and having a British Conservative MP as one of its co-founders the company was recently caught apparently manipulating one of their own poll results recently causing a more critical eye to be looked at in their direction. 


But the actual discussion on this is nothing really conspiratorial. Its common fact that the left has been trying to appeal to minority groups for awhile now since they were overlooked for the longest time in the factor of government voting power. What is a better way to do that then to have representatives in the ranks who are also of a minority quality to help boost interest in those groups to go out and vote in support to see them in office? Its not that hard to figure out and its not some "great replacement" BS. Its just about trying to appeal to the most voters possible. Play on "Progressive" mindsets and get all the small forgotten groups to hop on the big bandwagon to vote for you.

Also before you say its all a Democratic Party thing, The Republican Party caught wind of this and tried to do this themselves a few times now going back to the 2012 run by pushing Herman Cain as the primary to go against Obama in the Primaries, because they thought that if "they had their own" african american in party running for president it would give them the edge for getting more votes/stealing voting power away from Obama. That said this failed on their end when sexual assault allegations came to light causing him to drop out of the race. 

Its all just a play on getting more votes from people by putting someone relatable of minority/gender aspect in. Its that simple, and yeah it can work. Not all the time (2016 comes to mind) but it does show results in higher than average voter turnout.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 10, 2022)

Isn't this what muricans did to natives?


----------



## SG854 (Jun 10, 2022)

Creamu said:


> That is good in theory, but at the end of the day feelings don't care about your facts.
> 
> What alot of these Trumpvoters might wonder is how can it be explained this demographic change happens in all western countries at the same time?


You watch too much Tim Pool


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 10, 2022)

It's not really a theory or a matter of belief when it's just an obvious thing that's happening. I guess the argument could be made that it really is only about votes, that it doesn't matter, or that it's actually a good thing, but not simply that it isn't happening. It's also somewhat misleading to attribute responsibility solely onto the Democrats as it's happening in many other Western nations at the same time. It's more like Democrats being the defacto US arm of the _globalist cabal_ orchestrating the shift.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 10, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> It's not really a theory or a matter of belief when it's just an obvious thing that's happening. I guess the argument could be made that it really is only about votes, that it doesn't matter, or that it's actually a good thing, but not simply that it isn't happening. It's also somewhat misleading to attribute responsibility solely onto the Democrats as it's happening in many other Western nations at the same time. It's more like Democrats being the defacto US arm of the _globalist cabal_ orchestrating the shift.


The US has always been and will always be a very diverse nation, relatively speaking.  Democrats are simply far less racist on average, so they get to be the big tent party.  Republicans claim to hate illegal immigrants, but really they're the ones hiring them all and attracting them to the US.  They just don't want to have to pay them at or above minimum wage, and they enjoy being able to hold the threat of deportation over migrant workers' heads.

Trump voters are morons.  Dangerous morons, but morons nonetheless.  They became entranced by the grifting skills of a man who tried to sell steaks at Sharper Image retail stores.


----------



## Viri (Jun 10, 2022)

More like big corporations want to replace native workers with illegals and machines, because it's cheaper.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 10, 2022)

Viri said:


> More like big corporations want to replace native workers with illegals and machines, because it's cheaper.


No war but class war.  It's not a coincidence that a lot of Trump fans also love Elon Musk.  They'll lick the boot of nearly any billionaire.


----------



## mituzora (Jun 10, 2022)

this number doesn't suprise me.  the number of white nationalists in the US that i've come across in the last 5 years is concerning.  They cite stuff like "critical race theory teaching grade schoolers that being white is bad" even though Critical race theory is a collegiate level of study in law school regarding the bias of the US law towards minorities.

The divide in this country is bigger than ever, and I'm incredibly worried that something's going to give soon, and it ain't gonna be pretty


----------



## Nothereed (Jun 10, 2022)

So I wonder where they got that idea from? (that is sarcastic I don't think I have to mention who)
Secondly. If we were to briefly entertain that idea. How would Democrats achieve it? Like, they can't just pass a law to say "all immigrants can vote" because you know, would be quickly and swiftly shot down in courts. Nor can immigrants apply for social security. There's a lot of narratives that they somehow get free housing and a car and etc and etc. Which umm, no they don't. They don't even get the sales taxes they paid back for a tax refund since they can't apply for it.
And let's also be honest for a second here. When we're talking immigrants, we're not talking everyone that comes in. Republican's have a racist dog whistle, that being "illegals" which I've heard more from them than immigrants. If your not sure what specific race is being pulled out, it's targeted towards Mexicans.

However, this is leading with a trend, a very ugly trend.
We went from (I'm going to call it what it is, not by the dog whistle) Mexicans are uncultured, gross, disgusting people who get their stuff for free.  I'm not making this shit up, since I grew up in a racist household specifically towards immigrants, with my mother watching Fox News, warning me that my Mexican friend wipes their ass with their hand because they don't buy toliet paper. Even though she never met him up to that point. To Mexicans wanting to rape and kill families (see Trumps line about illegals wanting to kill) To now, the argument being,Democrats trying to replace the Republican voting power through "replacing" their power with Mexicans.

I hope anyone can see obvious line here. This is fascism. You first pick out "the other" you scare everyone about said other, you dehumanize them. You then use that now "thing", something less than human, as a wedge to motivate that base. You then stoke ultra nationalism. saying that your nation is perfect, but it's under attack by a force. Eventually however, the initial wedge made is no longer effective, so you need to find a new wedge. So you then blame not just a political party, but recent movements as part of being that attack on that "perfect nation" You then tie that previous wedge into the new one. With stuff such as Democrats are out to replace you. CRT is making people hate our country, our perfect country. They should be proud to be an American. You could easily replace this with stuff such from the last time there was a fascism problem. And the rehetoric used then, and this would fit.

And now we have the other wedge. See, Fascist have one group of people that can easily shut them down. That being Anti-fascists. Who are commonly not center, but often are both leftists and anarchists. Now because we live in the modern day. And because companies would rather enter a fascist state vs a anarchist one. Because generally speaking anarchism is a leftist thing. Which means possibly getting rid of companies power, which they'd rather have. This time fascists  acted a bit more proactively. By labeling Anti-fascists, as fascists. Or by the more well known moniker, labling antifa as facists.


----------



## XDel (Jun 10, 2022)

You guys watch too much main stream media is all I gotta say.


----------



## Viri (Jun 10, 2022)

XDel said:


> You guys watch too much main stream media is all I gotta say.





Spoiler


----------



## XDel (Jun 10, 2022)

Viri said:


> Spoiler




Right on!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> It's not really a theory or a matter of belief when it's just an obvious thing that's happening. I guess the argument could be made that it really is only about votes, that it doesn't matter, or that it's actually a good thing, but not simply that it isn't happening. It's also somewhat misleading to attribute responsibility solely onto the Democrats as it's happening in many other Western nations at the same time. It's more like Democrats being the defacto US arm of the _globalist cabal_ orchestrating the shift.


Regular reminder that this member is a known neo-Nazi


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 12, 2022)

This isn't a replacement, no one is being replaced. It's simply a natural effect of people of multiple ethnicites sharing love between them.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 12, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> This isn't a replacement, no one is being replaced. It's simply a natural effect of people of multiple ethnicites sharing love between them.


That this happens mainly in western countries but not the other way around, I think is the reason for this thinking.


----------



## aerios169 (Jun 12, 2022)

That is why i have never traveled to US, the radical people that feels like white pople are superior etc etc


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 13, 2022)

XDel said:


> You guys watch too much main stream media is all I gotta say.


so do you have an actual rebbutal or argument or


----------



## MariArch (Jun 13, 2022)

Yes, it turns out the democratic party is in support of hardly any border security and literally tried to get through amnesty for people who broke our laws by crossing our border illegally. How is this not objectively true? it's not even secret lol. The democrats have been running on this demographic is destiny talking point for quite a while now. 

The funniest part though is that this shit is backfiring and the latino vote is moving ever closer to the right, because folks that immigrated here legally know that it'd be complete bullshit to shovel in millions of illegals that didn't have to work their ass off to get where they are today. And folks from Cuba and Venezuela can smell the democrats bullshit ideas from a mile away.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 13, 2022)

MariArch said:


> Yes, it turns out the democratic party is in support of hardly any border security and literally tried to get through amnesty for people who broke our laws by crossing our border illegally.



That's an ignorant way of looking at it. Under the United Nations Status of Refugees, immigrants are allowed to cross the border, be properly treated and settled, and go through a respectful judicial process to determine if they should be granted refugee status. The Republican presidency was going far beyond what is legal and justified in their persecution of ethnic minorities.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2022)

MariArch said:


> Yes, it turns out the democratic party is in support of hardly any border security and literally tried to get through amnesty for people who broke our laws by crossing our border illegally. How is this not objectively true? it's not even secret lol. The democrats have been running on this demographic is destiny talking point for quite a while now.
> 
> The funniest part though is that this shit is backfiring and the latino vote is moving ever closer to the right, because folks that immigrated here legally know that it'd be complete bullshit to shovel in millions of illegals that didn't have to work their ass off to get where they are today. And folks from Cuba and Venezuela can smell the democrats bullshit ideas from a mile away.


The theory is that it's Jewish people in particular who are pulling all the strings and attempting to replace white people in the US.  If you believe that bullshit, you would've believed anything the nazis told you too.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 13, 2022)

Xzi said:


> The theory is that it's Jewish people in particular who are pulling all the strings and attempting to replace white people in the US.  If you believe that bullshit, you would've believed anything the nazis told you too.


That's what 12% of Trump voters and 7% of Biden voters believe, according to the poll.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2022)

Creamu said:


> That's what 12% of Trump voters and 7% of Biden voters believe.


Nah it's the full 73%.  Republicans just use the words "democrats" and "leftists" as substitutes for Jews.  They don't need to go full mask off when so much of their leadership already has.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 13, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Nah it's the full 73%.  Republicans just use the words "democrats" and "leftists" as substitutes for Jews.  They don't need to go full mask off when so much of their leadership already has.


What is your view on this situation in america? What are it's implications?


----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2022)

Creamu said:


> What is your view on this situation in america? What are it's implications?


We're drifting more and more toward authoritarian oligarchy simply because we have Coke and Diet Coke for political parties.  Ideally the US would have at least eight or nine parties which have to form coalitions to get things done, more like the parliaments of various European countries.  Instead we have just two, owned by two seperate sets of corporations.  Even our very first president sternly warned us against a two-party system, FFS.  It's not real democracy.

Regardless of how we got here though, I think we basically have three paths forward:

1. Inclusive revolution for more workers'/citizens' rights
2. Unionize everything at an exponential pace
3. Every dystopian police state future you see depicted in sci-fi movies, but without the flying cars or hoverboards

1 would be the most permanent solution to things and quite likely the best option, but it's also the least likely to happen based on the political divide in this country (IE racism programmed in by our oligarchs).  2 is still optimistic, but more realistic than 1; the issue being that corporations have a chance to kill the modern unionization movement in its crib.  The longer we don't take action on 1 or 2, the more likely 3 is to becoming reality.  Long story short, we're probably not that far off from electing our own Putin.  One could argue we already elected a geriatric, morbidly obese version of Putin, but if _he_ could become president, then so can a much smarter and more subversive man who _is_ capable of ending democracy as we know it.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 13, 2022)

Seems about right, I mean probably about three quarters of Trump voters are retarded so the math checks out.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 13, 2022)

Thank you for your detailed answer.


Xzi said:


> We're drifting more and more toward authoritarian oligarchy simply because we have Coke and Diet Coke for political parties.  Ideally the US would have at least eight or nine parties which have to form coalitions to get things done, more like the parliaments of various European countries.  Instead we have just two, owned by two seperate sets of corporations.  Even our very first president sternly warned us against a two-party system, FFS.  It's not real democracy.


I see, so americans feel like they are not in charge.


Xzi said:


> Regardless of how we got here though, I think we basically have three paths forward:
> 
> 1. Inclusive revolution for more workers'/citizens' rights
> 2. Unionize everything at an exponential pace
> ...


I don't know how 'democracy as we know it' can go on anyways, if you analysis is correct. If people don't believe in democracy there is no point in continuing it. It will be replaced anyway in that case.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2022)

Creamu said:


> I don't know how 'democracy as we know it' can go on anyways, if you analysis is correct. If people don't believe in democracy there is no point in continuing it. It will be replaced anyway in that case.


True, but if we become an authoritarian oligarchy, that's more like capitalism evolving into that because our democracy didn't impose enough checks and balances on it.


----------



## XDel (Jun 13, 2022)

Stealphie said:


> so do you have an actual rebbutal or argument or


Not for this thread, I could show media bites from the left saying what they are doing, but people only believe what they want to.


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jun 13, 2022)

XDel said:


> Not for this thread, I could show media bites from the left saying what they are doing, but people only believe what they want to.


You should post anyway. I for one love seeing both sides of an argument from the others perspective. Can't have an intelligent debate if someone is holding back facts, right?


----------



## MariArch (Jun 13, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> That's an ignorant way of looking at it. Under the United Nations Status of Refugees, immigrants are allowed to cross the border, be properly treated and settled, and go through a respectful judicial process to determine if they should be granted refugee status. The Republican presidency was going far beyond what is legal and justified in their persecution of ethnic minorities.


The UN and international law is a fucking joke. And illegal immigrants aren't our citizens. it's not persecution to deport them, it's enforcing our laws


----------



## XDel (Jun 13, 2022)

SyphenFreht said:


> You should post anyway. I for one love seeing both sides of an argument from the others perspective. Can't have an intelligent debate if someone is holding back facts, right?



Thank you, as would I, but I just created a HUGE thread the other day about methodologies the gay activists movements have employed to "normalize it", and the entire thread was taken down, like so many of my threads before it. Why speak when someone is going to cry (offended) and someone else will come along and just delete my argument?


----------



## MariArch (Jun 13, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Nah it's the full 73%.  Republicans just use the words "democrats" and "leftists" as substitutes for Jews.  They don't need to go full mask off when so much of their leadership already has.


Lmao. take your meds schizo. You can't just pull shit out of your ass and say it's true. Question: If this was apparently true... why would these people also vote for someone whos son in law (Jared Kushner), daughter (Ivanka), and grandchildren are Jewish? Why would they vote for someone whos administration is responsible for the Abraham accords? 

Please go check out what Rashida Tlaib and Ilhan Omar have to say about jews and question why they are popular figureheads in leftist circles, then maybe we can have a real conversation that doesn't involve allegations not rooted in fact.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 13, 2022)

MariArch said:


> The UN and international law is a fucking joke. And illegal immigrants aren't our citizens. it's not persecution to deport them, it's enforcing our laws



They're not illegal just because you feel like it.


----------



## MariArch (Jun 13, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> They're not illegal just because you feel like it.


actually they're illegal because we enforce rule of law, which includes border laws. and it's not just me that agrees with enforcing said law, it's the vast majority of americans lmao


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jun 13, 2022)

XDel said:


> Thank you, as would I, but I just created a HUGE thread the other day about methodologies the gay activists movements have employed to "normalize it", and the entire thread was taken down, like so many of my threads before it. Why speak when someone is going to cry (offended) and someone else will come along and just delete my argument?



I mean if you're solid on your beliefs, other people being offended shouldn't matter. Now, don't get me wrong, I think the whole idea of there being a "gay agenda" and whatnot is crap (I'm ok with normalizing just about anything that's short of pedophilia, incest, and bestiality), but unless the topic got way derailed, I was at least interested in the idea behind social engineering. 

However, this is the political section, and what you post regarding that can't be worse than some of the other crap that gets flown in here. At the very least, there are those of us that like to see the negativity in both parties, because it helps enlighten the rest of the radicals to the point where they (hopefully) realize that it's more than just Democrats vs Republicans.


----------



## erikas (Jun 13, 2022)

I honestly do not understand Trump haters. You write this like it's some kind of fringe conspiracy theory, but its constantly perpetuated by the left. Trump supporters and right wingers aren't the ones who came up with it. Leftists did.
NY times: "Opinion: we can replace them"
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/29/opinion/stacey-abrams-georgia-governor-election-brian-kemp.html
The guardian: "The last days of the white world"
https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2000/sep/03/race.world
CNN: "the vanishing white american"
https://edition.cnn.com/videos/tv/2018/06/30/the-vanishing-white-american.cnn
The telegraph: "White Britons could be minority by 2066"
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uk...-will-be-minority-by-2066-says-professor.html

Now tell me, are these fringe, right wing conspiracy websites? What you're essentially saying is "its not happening, but it's a good thing that it is happening".


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 13, 2022)

MariArch said:


> actually they're illegal because we enforce rule of law, which includes border laws. and it's not just me that agrees with enforcing said law, it's the vast majority of americans lmao



I already told you how the process is legally supposed to proceed, and you say whoever subjects themselves into the process is illegal by default.

_To obtain asylum through the affirmative asylum process you must be physically present in the United States. You may apply for asylum regardless of how you arrived in the United States or your current immigration status.

You must apply for asylum within 1 year of the date of your last arrival in the United States, unless you can show:   _

_Changed circumstances that materially affect your eligibility for asylum or extraordinary circumstances relating to the delay in filing; and_
_You filed within a reasonable amount of time given those circumstances._


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jun 13, 2022)

erikas said:


> I honestly do not understand Trump haters. You write this like it's some kind of fringe conspiracy theory, but its constantly perpetuated by the left. Trump supporters and right wingers aren't the ones who came up with it. Leftists did.
> NY times: "Opinion: we can replace them"
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/29/opinion/stacey-abrams-georgia-governor-election-brian-kemp.html
> The guardian: "The last days of the white world"
> ...



How much of a supremacist does one have to be to hate non white people attaining political offices?


----------



## MariArch (Jun 13, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> I already told you how the process is legally supposed to proceed, and you say whoever subjects themselves into the process is illegal by default.
> 
> _To obtain asylum through the affirmative asylum process you must be physically present in the United States. You may apply for asylum regardless of how you arrived in the United States or your current immigration status.
> 
> ...



That's for asylum seekers lol. completely different from illegal crossings. People that don't go through the point of entry are breaking the law. People that don't show up for their hearings regarding their presence are breaking the law. And as it turns out, that's a ton of fucking people. The solution to said second issue  was the stay in Mexico policy, which meant that people seeking asylum would be returned to Mexico city until the time of their hearing. And as it turns out, the current administration actively ridded of said policy. How is that promoting lawlessness?


----------



## erikas (Jun 13, 2022)

SyphenFreht said:


> How much of a supremacist does one have to be to hate non white people attaining political offices?


OK, clearly there's something seriously wrong with the way you read things. Please read again more carefully. At no point did mention anything to do with political offices. Also at no point did I say anything against any ethnic or racial group of people. ALL I SAID, and please read this carefully, is that white people are indeed being replaced by non white people and also it's not confined to the USA. And also it doesn't seem to be happening in Africa or Asia. It is a FACT that white people are being replaced, and the left wing media seem to have no issue recognizing it.
Now do you want to ague that white people being replaced is a good thing? Be my guest. But can we stop the gaslighting that it's not happening? Which was the premise of the original post.
My point is that white replacement is not a conspiracy and it is happening. I made no statements beyond that. Do you agree or disagree with this one statement?


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 13, 2022)

MariArch said:


> That's for asylum seekers lol. completely different from illegal crossings. People that don't go through the point of entry are breaking the law. People that don't show up for their hearings regarding their presence are breaking the law. And as it turns out, that's a ton of fucking people. The solution to said second issue  was the stay in Mexico policy, which meant that people seeking asylum would be returned to Mexico city until the time of their hearing. And as it turns out, the current administration actively ridded of said policy. How is that promoting lawlessness?



Of course there are illegal immigrants and people that should be deported. The Democratic Party doesn't shy away from deportations.



erikas said:


> It is a FACT that white people are being replaced



I'm white and native to my country. How am I being replaced, or how are they planning to replace me?


----------



## erikas (Jun 13, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Of course there are illegal immigrants and people that should be deported. The Democratic Party doesn't shy away from deportations.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white and native to my country. How am I being replaced, or how are they planning to replace me?


Do you even understand what a population replacement is? Its not disappearing individuals and putting someone else in their place. Its one population shrinking and another moving into the same space. And if you're gonna say "well it's the white peoples own fault for not having kids", maybe it is and maybe it isn't, that's an entirely separate discussion, but either way THE REPLACEMENT IS STILL HAPPENING.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 13, 2022)

erikas said:


> Do you even understand what a population replacement is? Its not disappearing individuals and putting someone else in their place. Its one population shrinking and another moving into the same space. And if you're gonna say "well it's the white peoples own fault for not having kids", maybe it is and maybe it isn't, that's an entirely separate discussion, but either way THE REPLACEMENT IS STILL HAPPENING.



But that's only a replacement in racist people's heads... I'm not from a different population than a person of color. So I'm not being replaced at all, it's just that my neighbours and classmates and pub goers are having black babies... who knows, depending on how life goes, maybe I'll generate a couple of them myself


----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2022)

MariArch said:


> Lmao. take your meds schizo. You can't just pull shit out of your ass and say it's true.


Lmao, so you're just gonna pretend you've never been on the internet before?  Anybody can read alt-right social media, you know.



MariArch said:


> Question: If this was apparently true... why would these people also vote for someone whos son in law (Jared Kushner), daughter (Ivanka), and grandchildren are Jewish? Why would they vote for someone whos administration is responsible for the Abraham accords?


Because Republicans always fall in line when it comes right down to it, and Trump still hates 95% of the same people that his base does.  They can hand-wave Jared away as "one of the good ones," and "not a liberal elite Jew."  It's also far from the only issue that causes them cognitive dissonance, because they don't really understand why they believe the things they do, they just repeat hollow talking points that they hear on Fox/OANN.


----------



## erikas (Jun 13, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> But that's only a replacement in racist people's heads... I'm not from a different population than a person of color.


Again, the thing that's called a conspiracy is "WHITE REPLACEMENT THEORY". Calling it a conspiracy implies that it's false. If you want to argue that less white people and more people of color is a good thing, you can go ahead and do that, it's a separate discussion, but I'm not interested in it right now. My point is that there is a process happening, and as it happens, the amount of white people shrinks, while the amount of non white people increases. This effect is called the "white replacement theory", and it is happening. Again, I'm not arguing that it's good or bad, only that is something that is currently actually happening, and therefore it is not a conspiracy, and any claim otherwise is gaslighting, because, again, IT IS HAPPENING. Are you saying I'm wrong?


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jun 13, 2022)

erikas said:


> OK, clearly there's something seriously wrong with the way you read things. Please read again more carefully. At no point did mention anything to do with political offices. Also at no point did I say anything against any ethnic or racial group of people.



I'm sorry, my comment wasn't meant toward you in particular, I could've clarified that.

Now, on to debate.



erikas said:


> ALL I SAID, and please read this carefully, is that white people are indeed being replaced by non white people and also it's not confined to the USA.



"Replaced" is a heavy word with various connotations attached to it. From the mouth of Conservative Republicans, it has racist undertones to it, otherwise why would there be an issue with it? That's the ideal that left wings are "gaslighting"; it's less about Replacement Theory and more about electing (hiring) people of different ethnicities into positions where they can more accurately represent the growing minorities within America and other white majority nations. Lefters support the idea of having more minority representatives in power because, well, they're growing. And old white people don't know how to represent anything other than old white people.



erikas said:


> And also it doesn't seem to be happening in Africa or Asia.



Are you implying that whites being replaced isn't happening in areas where white people aren't the majority? What a conspiracy.



erikas said:


> It is a FACT that white people are being replaced, and the left wing media seem to have no issue recognizing it.



Again, "replaced" is a heavy word.



erikas said:


> Now do you want to ague that white people being replaced is a good thing? Be my guest.



It's great in the sense that A) old white people that have held a political position for decades should probably be "replaced" at regular intervals so that progression can continue and B) old white people shouldn't be representing anything other than old white people. That's why we seem to have had a bipartisan political system for the last century at least, despite America not being founded that way.



erikas said:


> But can we stop the gaslighting that it's not happening? Which was the premise of the original post.
> My point is that white replacement is not a conspiracy and it is happening. I made no statements beyond that. Do you agree or disagree with this one statement?



Again, it depends on how you infer "replace". If you simply mean that old white people are getting replaced by younger, ethnically diverse and more progressive people? Hell yeah they're getting replaced, as they should. However, if you're to call lefters gaslighters because they infer correctly, then it seems that you're on the position that white people are getting replaced simply to advance the Democrat agenda of Replacement Theory, which is indeed racist at it's core.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 13, 2022)

erikas said:


> Again, the thing that's called a conspiracy is "WHITE REPLACEMENT THEORY". Calling it a conspiracy implies that it's false. If you want to argue that less white people and more people of color is a good thing, you can go ahead and do that, it's a separate discussion, but I'm not interested in it right now. My point is that there is a process happening, and as it happens, the amount of white people shrinks, while the amount of non white people increases. This effect is called the "white replacement theory", and it is happening. Again, I'm not arguing that it's good or bad, only that is something that is currently actually happening, and therefore it is not a conspiracy, and any claim otherwise is gaslighting, because, again, IT IS HAPPENING. Are you saying I'm wrong?



Yes, you're wrong. That change in ethnic percentages is inconsequential, only someone who worries about people being from a different race (the word for it is racism) would care about that beyond casual or sociological curiosity.


----------



## erikas (Jun 13, 2022)

SyphenFreht said:


> "Replaced" is a heavy word with various connotations attached to it. From the mouth of Conservative Republicans, it has racist undertones to it, otherwise why would there be an issue with it? That's the ideal that left wings are "gaslighting"; it's less about Replacement Theory and more about electing (hiring) people of different ethnicities into positions where they can more accurately represent the growing minorities within America and other white majority nations. Lefters support the idea of having more minority representatives in power because, well, they're growing. And old white people don't know how to represent anything other than old white people.


So to summarize, you don't like the meaning or "replace" even thought it's perfectly appropriate here. You're only point is that "replace" is racist somehow. Guess I'll have to add that to my very unreasonably long list of things that leftists consider to be racist. And since "google: is X racist" is now a meme, I'm not going to take anything in it seriously.

Also if white people are incapable of representing non white people, then it also follows that non white people are incapable of representing white people. You could further expand this kind of thinking to conclude that no person is capable of representing anyone but themselves, which really isn't a good conclusion for democracy.


SyphenFreht said:


> Are you implying that whites being replaced isn't happening in areas where white people aren't the majority? What a conspiracy.



My point with Asia and Africa is that white people aren't replacing arabs, or indians, or chinese, or japanese, or black people in their native countries. And i have never seen a leftist ague that they should for some reason, which does imply a certain disdain for white people, since it's only meant to go once way.



SyphenFreht said:


> Again, "replaced" is a heavy word.
> 
> 
> It's great in the sense that A) old white people that have held a political position for decades should probably be "replaced" at regular intervals so that progression can continue and B) old white people shouldn't be representing anything other than old white people. That's why we seem to have had a bipartisan political system for the last century at least, despite America not being founded that way.
> ...


And here you reveal yourself as the actual racist, since you clearly hate white people and are very happy to assume things about them. No, the white replacement theory is not and has never been about political positions. Of course those will change along with changes in the population. But the white replacement theory is about the population itself. It's not politicians that are being replaced, it's the citizens.

And i promise you, most republicans would take a 100% black republican government over a 100% white democrat one. Make Thomas Sowell the supreme leader of USA, and they wouldn't complain.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2022)

erikas said:


> So to summarize, you don't like the meaning or "replace" even thought it's perfectly appropriate here. You're only point is that "replace" is racist somehow. Guess I'll have to add that to my very unreasonably long list of things that leftists consider to be racist. And since "google: is X racist" is now a meme, I'm not going to take anything in it seriously.


It's a loaded word, implying someone or a group of someones is actively pushing to make white people a minority.  You already admitted it's a naturally occurring trend instead, so nobody's "replacing" white people, white people are choosing to have fewer kids for any number of reasons.  Chief among them being financial concerns I'm sure, as our corporate overlords will continue to keep our wages suppressed so long as they can keep us divided and fighting amongst ourselves rather than fighting the oligarchy.


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jun 13, 2022)

erikas said:


> So to summarize, you don't like the meaning or "replace" even thought it's perfectly appropriate here. You're only point is that "replace" is racist somehow. Guess I'll have to add that to my very unreasonably long list of things that leftists consider to be racist. And since "google: is X racist" is now a meme, I'm
> not going to take anything in it seriously.



Man and you attack my reading comprehension.  If you're going to put words in my mouth, at least make them taste good. 

Explain how Replacement Theory from the Republican point of view isn't racist then, since everything Democrats say is racist. 



erikas said:


> Also if white people are incapable of representing non white people, then it also follows that non white people are incapable of representing white people. You could further expand this kind of thinking to conclude that no person is capable of representing anyone but themselves, which really isn't a good conclusion for democracy.



I'm curious to know how you arrived at the "old white people are incapable of representing old white people" delusion. Do you not know what demographics are? Or is that more Democrat racist propaganda?



erikas said:


> My point with Asia and Africa is that white people aren't replacing arabs, or indians, or chinese, or japanese, or black people in their native countries. And i have never seen a leftist ague that they should for some reason, which does imply a certain disdain for white people, since it's only meant to go once way.



Uh, probably because they have ample white minority representation? 



erikas said:


> And here you reveal yourself as the actual racist, since you clearly hate white people and are very happy to assume things about them. No, the white replacement theory is not and has never been about political positions. Of course those will change along with changes in the population. But the white replacement theory is about the population itself. It's not politicians that are being replaced, it's the citizens.



"I'm not racist, you're racist!" I thought that was only a Democrat tactic? If you don't have anything pertinent to say, you don't have to say anything. 

"White Replacement Theory is not about political positions" except for, you know,  when Republicans only bitch about it in relevance to minorities attaining political offices. Here's a thought: try explaining White Replacement Theory from a non racist point of view. I'll wait. 



erikas said:


> And i promise you, most republicans would take a 100% black republican government over a 100% white democrat one. Make Thomas Sowell the supreme leader of USA, and they wouldn't complain.



Sure would be nice to have some statistics that back that up, otherwise it seems you're making up stupidity to try and prove the point you're not racist.


----------



## erikas (Jun 13, 2022)

SyphenFreht said:


> Man and you attack my reading comprehension.  If you're going to put words in my mouth, at least make them taste good.
> 
> Explain how Replacement Theory from the Republican point of view isn't racist then, since everything Democrats say is racist.
> 
> ...


I consider replying point by point, but that would just result in 5 different arguments at the same time. I'll just go back to the original. You're now saying that the "white replacement theory is racist. I really don't care if it's racist, I care if it's true or not. Correlation with objective reality stands miles ahead of someone thinking it's offensive. I also don't care what you think some republicans are grumbling about (which you also gave no sources to). I already explained to you what white replacement is. Can I get a commitment from someone to what the truth is? I want you to admit you were wrong on this point before moving forward. Can you admit that the white population is in fact shrinking while the non white population is growing. Because that's all that "white replacement theory" requires to be true. Just admit to this fact and then we can actually talk about why it's happening, whose fault it is, and if it's good or bad.


----------



## HalfScoper (Jun 13, 2022)

Ah yes, another "left bad/nazi bad" thread where the known suspects waste their lifes on, love me one of those a day to keep the mental doctor away.


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jun 13, 2022)

erikas said:


> I consider replying point by point, but that would just result in 5 different arguments at the same time. I'll just go back to the original.



Well this should be fun. 



erikas said:


> You're now saying that the "white replacement theory is racist.



No, I'm not "now" saying it, I've always said it. 



erikas said:


> I really don't care if it's racist, I care if it's true or not. Correlation with objective reality stands miles ahead of someone thinking it's offensive.



You should care if it's racist. If it wasn't, you wouldn't be called racist for supporting it's ideals. 



erikas said:


> I also don't care what you think some republicans are grumbling about (which you also gave no sources to).



I didn't bring up their grumbling, you did in an attempt to valid your poor "pro-black" statement. Again if you're gonna put words in my mouth at least make them taste good. Also it's not my responsibility to post sources, I didn't make any points requiring them. 



erikas said:


> I already explained to you what white replacement is. Can I get a commitment from someone to what the truth is?



You explained the Conservative Republican version is. If you can't explain it without racist undertones, it's probably because it's racist. Also, if you want someone to commit to you on the truth, you need to spread it. A racist bias on something truthful still makes it false. 



erikas said:


> I want you to admit you were wrong on this point before moving forward. Can you admit that the white population is in fact shrinking while the non white population is growing. Because that's all that "white replacement theory" requires to be true. Just admit to this fact and then we can actually talk about why it's happening, whose fault it is, and if it's good or bad.



I'd have to be wrong to admit I was wrong. I did that in my second response to you, but I haven't been wrong about anything after that. Your idea of WRT is rooted in racist sympathy; the actual truth is that people are becoming comfortable with the idea of interracial baby making, and it's flourishing. And that's a beautiful thing. If you can't distinguish between a rise in non white numbers due to interracial relationships and racist sympathies, then you need to evaluate your moral values.


----------



## krakenx (Jun 13, 2022)

Skin color primarily affects how your body processes sunlight.  Dark skin absorbs less sunlight and thus doesn't burn as easily, and white skin absorbs more sunlight and vitamin D, and thus is better suited for colder and rainier climates.  

Before airplanes made travel easy, almost everyone in the same latitude had the same color skin with white skin in the colder and rainier climates in the north, and black skin around the equator.  People in Africa and the Pacific islands had almost no genetic similarity, yet have the same skin color.   

Being brown skinned allows one to handle a wider variety of climates and thus is evolutionary advantageous compared to purely white and purely black skin.  Draw up a Punnett square and figure out the result assuming that blond hair, blue eyes, and white skin are not the dominant genes.  That is your answer to why white skin is decreasing in prevelence. It really has nothing to do with politics outside of the oberved results of simple biology being used to control people through tribalism.  

Your fear is not unfounded though.  Eventually there will be very few white people.  But that's really only a problem if you care about racial diffences.  In terms of genetics, humanity will emerge stronger than ever through Hybrid Vigor.  That is, if we don't kill ourselves over petty visual differences first.


----------



## XDel (Jun 14, 2022)

SyphenFreht said:


> I mean if you're solid on your beliefs, other people being offended shouldn't matter. Now, don't get me wrong, I think the whole idea of there being a "gay agenda" and whatnot is crap (I'm ok with normalizing just about anything that's short of pedophilia, incest, and bestiality), but unless the topic got way derailed, I was at least interested in the idea behind social engineering.
> 
> However, this is the political section, and what you post regarding that can't be worse than some of the other crap that gets flown in here. At the very least, there are those of us that like to see the negativity in both parties, because it helps enlighten the rest of the radicals to the point where they (hopefully) realize that it's more than just Democrats vs Republicans.


I'm in the mood to rant, so here's a little something for the thread.

But first, If you want more on the Social Engineering angle, there is a link in my Signature. I really like the presentation they put together and the style they used, though there are a couple things they appear to have not mentioned, one being the nature of the so called pioneers of the homosexual movement, and the other being Christian, Hindu, Buddhist, Egyptian, and Islamic scripture among others and what they have to say about the subject, and related subjects like their views on this temporal world (samsara). Though all of this is such a large subject I can't expect anyone to tackle every key point; projects like that are not easy to put together, so I am grateful it is well organized and easy to dissect.

As for this post, I see one of my main points have already been addressed, and that is that you can avoid Fox News or any on-line "Conservative" news outlet all together; watching or reading Main Stream Leftist media only, and you will see that they themselves are saying it and cheering it on.

I don't mind immigrants, but as for "people of color", I can't even acknowledge that as a thing. What is "people of color" anyhow?!? EVERYONE has color or rather colors in their pigmentation, ever hear of a Ginger?! Technically they too are people of color, as am I, and everyone on this thread unless of course they are transparent.

 I grew up a good portion of my life living in Texas, Arizona, and Florida, and could not avoid running into people from all different nationalities and races. The very idea of racism was foreign to me, and I really didn't encounter anything near it till I moved back to Ohio to finish up High School, though that was a far cry from the sort of racism I used to read about in the old "Black" history books, and was generally just a bunch of farm boys shooting off their mouth, until someone black came along, then all of a sudden they forgot about their racisms; that sort of thing, which as far as I know, seems to have bleed out with them and did not pass on to their kids.

Anyhow, my issue isn't about having people from different countries coming here with their different cultures, and ways and what not. The screwed up thing is that every country in the world does this but America is treated like it's the only country with a sordid history.   Besides, the modern world is dull in that nearly everywhere has lost it's culture and heritage and instead became little clones of the American Entertainment Industry. Talk about social engineering, like Homosexuality, American Materialism is has made its mark through out the world these days, where it wasn't not that long ago.  Anyhow, I digress...

 I am concerned that immigrants come here the correct way, and without financial assistance, free cell phone, and what not like they are doing currently. And it's not just me saying this but every immigrant that has came here the legal means before them. They are wondering what they did all that leg work for right now.  Likewise, they see these newly arriving families that speak no English what so ever, all the way in the middle of corn field Ohio of all places, just the same as me. I am noticing mostly Mexican, but I am very concerned about those coming in from further abroad who may be a legit threat to someone, because why would they not exist? Why would someone who normally could not make it into America try to get in when the getting is good?

Speaking of America, I've never been terribly patriotic, though I am grateful my my parents, grand parents, and the like who helped prepare the present that we are in (for better or worse), because I barely have to work, I have near constant A.C., I live with multiple animals, have all the video games, books, and entertainment a guy could wants, and I really want for nothing. The present world is easy, and I don't think we appreciate what we have, and though it has its problems, America it talked about as if all it has is problems, and all we are are a broken people, and how we had slavery, and we had segregation, how we slaughtered the natives, and this and that, but seldom does anyone mentioning these things ever mention that these things were done by particular individuals, and they were called Democrats... joking but true. No, but seriously, these were things done by individuals and not necessarily condoned by everyone, but people with their low resolution understanding of reality, judge things that they may know of, but don't understand, and thus apply judgment on everyone equally, assuming that if they were alive then, they would have done something about it, they would have done things different, etc. etc.

Well one thing I can say in defense of America even though I know well of her corruption, and that is that the WHOLE WORLD was in on the African slave trade. The trade began within Africa and not because of racisms. The slave trade began in Portugal and later Spain, then the Dutch, and so on, first in small quantities and in secret, but their greed grew and so did the trade, in spite of Papal opposition. Of course it doesn't help when the Pope of the the time says that if a person will not convert to Catholicism, they deserve to live in chains.  

Eventually America has a civil war which in part was to end the slave trade here... South America did not end its trade until some years later.

 In fact no one mentions Mexico or South America when they are talking about the Natives. Everyone south of the U.S. refers to them selves as Spanish, but Spain is all the way across the world, and Spanish people are not brown. Rather people south of the U.S. come from Aztec, Mayan, Incan, and a plethora of other races that have probably been lost to history, as well as the Black Slaves that were imported and later freed, as well as mixing with the actual Spanish people. The reason everyone there identifies as Spanish, is because unlike America, which was a mixed bag of trades, wars, peace treaties, and the like, The Spanish went straight in with their soldiers to slaughter, assimilate, or enslave; they didn't concern them selves with individual or group autonomy or what ever. 


Anyhow, I am getting tired and can't concentrate anymore. This immigration thing is again another aspect of the World Economic Forum's game plan, and what ever entities are tied to them. And they gain support for such actions through a thick network of propaganda, where in they find people who are either angry, or perhaps well meaning, and con them into supporting one of those things that sound good at first, but fail to see its long running  consequences. America is being destroyed, not with a bang, but with a whimper.
​


----------



## El_Misterioso (Jun 14, 2022)

Creamu said:


> https://www.mediaite.com/news/stunn...mericans-with-immigrants-and-people-of-color/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is ridiculous It can be a Conspiranoic Thing, who in actuality is racist


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 14, 2022)

erikas said:


> Again, the thing that's called a conspiracy is "WHITE REPLACEMENT THEORY". Calling it a conspiracy implies that it's false. If you want to argue that less white people and more people of color is a good thing, you can go ahead and do that, it's a separate discussion, but I'm not interested in it right now. My point is that there is a process happening, and as it happens, the amount of white people shrinks, while the amount of non white people increases. This effect is called the "white replacement theory", and it is happening. Again, I'm not arguing that it's good or bad, only that is something that is currently actually happening, and therefore it is not a conspiracy, and any claim otherwise is gaslighting, because, again, IT IS HAPPENING. Are you saying I'm wrong?



If there is anything that can possibly be described as a "white replacement conspiracy", it's being perpetuated by Republicans - against themselves. Scum like antivaxxers are killing their own.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 14, 2022)

El_Misterioso said:


> This is ridiculous It can be a Conspiranoic Thing, who in actuality is racist


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 14, 2022)

XDel said:


> I am concerned that immigrants come here the correct way, and without financial assistance, free cell phone, and what not like they are doing currently. And it's not just me saying this but every immigrant that has came here the legal means before them. They are wondering what they did all that leg work for right now.  Likewise, they see these newly arriving families that speak no English what so ever, all the way in the middle of corn field Ohio of all places, just the same as me. I am noticing mostly Mexican, but I am very concerned about those coming in from further abroad who may be a legit threat to someone, because why would they not exist? Why would someone who normally could not make it into America try to get in when the getting is good?



I agree with your point about illegal immigration and unqualified immigration. In general, there should be and there is a set of criteria to regulate immigration, I believe that a country belongs first to those who were raised there and who descend from the people that built or contributed to its existence. In this regard, it comes down to how well the authorities and the system are processing the cases of these immigrants, because each person's situation is unique and requires a human observation of the circumstances. One can also agree or disagree with the criteria for immigration, to think it should be less or more strict.

However, in the case of the United States, we shouldn't assume that the presence of all the non-whites is a result of immigration. There were spanish language settlements in considerable parts of the country before these parts even belonged to the United States. The black people, free men and women or slaves, gave their lives labor to establish and develop the country. And let's not forget that the mostly white europeans were the invading immigrants in the first place, slaying the natives and appropriating the territory (among the settlers there should be ethnic minorities, Europe never was 100% homogenized).


----------



## erikas (Jun 14, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Yes, you're wrong. That change in ethnic percentages is inconsequential, only someone who worries about people being from a different race (the word for it is racism) would care about that beyond casual or sociological curiosity.


I swear talking to you people is like arguing with creationists. You say I'm wrong and literally in the same sentence you confirm that I'm right, and then attack my motives instead.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 14, 2022)

erikas said:


> I swear talking to you people is like arguing with creationists. You say I'm wrong and literally in the same sentence you confirm that I'm right, and then attack my motives instead.


If you perceive that your opposition is fanatical/cultish/religious, don't reason. Go for their morale.


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Jun 14, 2022)

Trying to ‘Replace White Americans With Immigrants < you are all​Immigrants last time i chekked ,the land stil belongs to the natives so......​the america we all know was build by  Immigrants,so the title makes no sense at all


----------



## Creamu (Jun 14, 2022)

scroeffie1984 said:


> Trying to ‘Replace White Americans With Immigrants < you are all​Immigrants last time i chekked ,the land stil belongs to the natives so......​the america we all know was build by  Immigrants,so the title makes no sense at all


What about all the rest of the western world that experiences the same?


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 14, 2022)

erikas said:


> I swear talking to you people is like arguing with creationists. You say I'm wrong and literally in the same sentence you confirm that I'm right, and then attack my motives instead.



Your perspective is as correct as me saying the meat industry is killing us on purpose…


----------



## erikas (Jun 14, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Your perspective is as correct as me saying the meat industry is killing us on purpose…


"White people are being replaced" and "white people being replaced on purpouse" is not the same statement. I only asked if you agree with "white people are being replaced".


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 14, 2022)

erikas said:


> "White people are being replaced" and "white people being replaced on purpouse" is not the same statement. I only asked if you agree with "white people are being replaced".


 
That’s a parlor trick. You want me to compromise this discussion on “white people are being replaced” so that following arguments get more validity.


----------



## erikas (Jun 14, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> That’s a parlor trick. You want me to compromise this discussion on “white people are being replaced” so that following arguments get more validity.


No i want you to admit to objective reality. If you can't admit this one obvious thing because your entire argument unravels as soon as you do, then maybe its time to consider that maybe the right wingers are actually correct about this.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 14, 2022)

erikas said:


> No i want you to admit to objective reality. If you can't admit this one obvious thing because your entire argument unravels as soon as you do, then maybe its time to consider that maybe the right wingers are actually correct about this.


"White people are being replaced" is an objectively incorrect statement.  "White people are breeding under the replacement rate" would be an objectively correct statement.  There's a big difference between the two, and if you can't figure out what it is, you need to take some more English/writing classes.  You're implying some force of malice where there is none.  You can't force whites to pop out more kids for the meat grinder, even if you do ban abortion in some states.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 14, 2022)

erikas said:


> No i want you to admit to objective reality. If you can't admit this one obvious thing because your entire argument unravels as soon as you do, then maybe its time to consider that maybe the right wingers are actually correct about this.



I see this discussion has reached a dead end.


----------



## XDel (Jun 14, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> I agree with your point about illegal immigration and unqualified immigration. In general, there should be and there is a set of criteria to regulate immigration, I believe that a country belongs first to those who were raised there and who descend from the people that built or contributed to its existence. In this regard, it comes down to how well the authorities and the system are processing the cases of these immigrants, because each person's situation is unique and requires a human observation of the circumstances. One can also agree or disagree with the criteria for immigration, to think it should be less or more strict.
> 
> However, in the case of the United States, we shouldn't assume that the presence of all the non-whites is a result of immigration. There were spanish language settlements in considerable parts of the country before these parts even belonged to the United States. The black people, free men and women or slaves, gave their lives labor to establish and develop the country. And let's not forget that the mostly white europeans were the invading immigrants in the first place, slaying the natives and appropriating the territory (among the settlers there should be ethnic minorities, Europe never was 100% homogenized).



I don't assume that when I see a non-white that they are a result of immigration, that is something I assume by their accent, mannerisms, and such. That said I can generally tell weather a person is here legally, on a visa, or were transplanted here from somewhere else. Even with the language barrier, you can usually go up and find out your self where they came from and why they are here. That said I don't spend my days scouting for immigrants. 

As far as America being primarily founded by white Europeans...
...skin color is a strange way to classify them as it does not denote each groups identity. The Dutch, Spanish, British, French, and so on, did not represent the same group. Hell not all Dutch came over here and acted the same, nor the British, etc. History is more nuanced than that. Don't want to fall into the Marxist trap of interpreting things after all as again, not only is life more than skin color and represssion, but its also more than just class and power as a lot of people who come pre-born with certain materialistic benefits also have a charitable heart rather than a heart consumed with greed or the will to control.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 14, 2022)

XDel said:


> As far as America being primarily founded by white Europeans...
> ...skin color is a strange way to classify them as it does not denote each groups identity. The Dutch, Spanish, British, French, and so on, did not represent the same group. Hell not all Dutch came over here and acted the same, nor the British, etc. History is more nuanced than that. Don't want to fall into the Marxist trap of interpreting things after all as again, not only is life more than skin color and represssion, but its also more than just class and power as a lot of people who come pre-born with certain materialistic benefits also have a charitable heart rather than a heart consumed with greed or the will to control.



I talked about skin color because it's the subject of this thread. I agree that skin color is a strange way to classify people, that adheres to my opinion on the main subject.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 14, 2022)

i don't like to get into politica, but god these people are just... sad, also isn't that what they did to the natives?


----------



## Velorian (Jun 14, 2022)

Lol, the real "conspiracies" aren't this complicated and out there.  It's so simple all you have to do is look up rather than down, it's not the immigrants, people of color, or anyone struggling to get by in this world that is causing the problems.  If you simply look up at the people in power, the few people who hold more wealth than half the USA combined, and corporations then you will find the source of almost every problem we have in society.  It's the oldest trick in the book to distract people below a certain wealth line with blown up lies that get people to fight amongst themselves all so the top 1% can rob us blind while we are focused on culture wars and abstract things that at the end of the day won't do anything to improve our lives.


----------



## titan_tim (Jun 14, 2022)

They aren't being replaced. The current "native" whites are too xenophobic to travel outside of their comfort zone. Whereas people from outside of the country are willing to immigrate in. It's the natural progression of a population.


----------



## ZeroT21 (Jun 14, 2022)

When everyone is so prolific about their right to express themselves, makes me feel that everyone is just too caught up in their rage, honestly these people need better imaginary friends


----------



## titan_tim (Jun 14, 2022)

It wouldn't be a replacement, it would be a dilution.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2022)

Threads like these really reveal that there are one too many obvious White Supremacists on the Temp


----------



## HalfScoper (Jun 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Threads like these really reveal that there are one too many obvious White Supremacists on the Temp


The only thing it reveals is that people like them and especially you have nothing better to do with their lifes than to "discuss" (more like cry about) these things on the internet, with complete strangers from all over the world, where everyone acts tougher than the useless piece of garbage they actually are, whether it's left or right.

The normal people here want to hack their consoles.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 14, 2022)

Well... I don't lie: if someone offered me the chance to replace epic's Tim Sweeny or whomever's in charge of blizzard (provided they're white), I'd emigrate to America as well. 

But seriously... WTF, dudes? I know the ones still supporting Trump right now aren't your average slice of citizens, but even if the poll's legit... Can we stop mocking them? 

What's next? Asking Trump supporters whether they believe Denzel Washington is American? Asking them whether they believe faith over science? 
It has no news value that they're mostly paranoia because that's been Trump's base voters from his first presidential campaign in 2016, ffs.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2022)

HalfScoper said:


> The only thing it reveals is that people like them and especially you have nothing better to do with their lifes than to "discuss" (more like cry about) these things on the internet, with complete strangers from all over the world, where everyone acts tougher than the useless piece of garbage they actually are, whether it's left or right.
> 
> The normal people here want to hack their consoles.


Then why did you bother to reply to this thread?

On the topic of this thread, I wonder how many of these people are aware that White isn’t a race, it’s a social group? Being considered “White” is a title that can be added or removed from arbitrarily. Irish people, Italians, Jewish people, and many other groups of people you would think would be considered “white.” White is a term that is constantly changing what group it applies to because it’s a just a social group and status. I’ve even had some fringe groups tell me that I am not “white” for being part of the LGBT+ and others tell me I am no longer “white” for marrying a half-Japanese woman. I am nearly pure German, with only small splashes of slightly different Germanic groups, yet some people argue I am not “white.”


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 15, 2022)

Well, if they don't want immigrants, Quebec will gladly take those who speak french and ship others in other canada provinces


----------



## HalfScoper (Jun 15, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Then why did you bother to reply to this thread?


I could ask that for almost all of your ~26k (spam) messages, just randomly stating your opinion without giving facts or evaluating your point with more than one sentence (aside from rare occasions like the rest of the response I quoted) ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

So don't come at me with "wHy DiD yOu bOtHeR" while you'd be the first to cry about free speech and all that, why shouldn't I bother when this thread topic (per definition of the word) bothers me as it's the same boring shit you hear almost daily from the US and which is not worth to waste countless of board messages on, "debating" who's in the right or rather who's in the wrong.


The Catboy said:


> I am nearly pure German


I feel ashamed for my origin.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2022)

I didn't read the thread, just the title, but it sounds like a plan, let's do it.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2022)

HalfScoper said:


> I could ask that for almost all of your ~26k (spam) messages, just randomly stating your opinion without giving facts or evaluating your point with more than one sentence (aside from rare occasions like the rest of the response I quoted) ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> So don't come at me with "wHy DiD yOu bOtHeR" while you'd be the first to cry about free speech and all that, why shouldn't I bother when this thread topic (per definition of the word) bothers me as it's the same boring shit you hear almost daily from the US and which is not worth to waste countless of board messages on, "debating" who's in the right or rather who's in the wrong.
> 
> I feel ashamed for my origin.


So you just wanted to be in my notifications, noted. There’s better means of getting my attention.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jun 15, 2022)

krakenx said:


> Skin color primarily affects how your body processes sunlight.  Dark skin absorbs less sunlight and thus doesn't burn as easily, and white skin absorbs more sunlight and vitamin D, and thus is better suited for colder and rainier climates.
> 
> Before airplanes made travel easy, almost everyone in the same latitude had the same color skin with white skin in the colder and rainier climates in the north, and black skin around the equator.  People in Africa and the Pacific islands had almost no genetic similarity, yet have the same skin color.
> 
> ...


You have reduced racial differences to skin color. Skin color is perhaps the most obvious, but not a very consequential one.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I didn't read the thread, just the title, but it sounds like a plan, let's do it.



Here the tl:dr version:

73% of Trump voters and 10% of Democrats think that Democrats are trying to replace white Americans with immigrants and people of color.

12% of Trump and 7% of Biden voters think Jewish people are trying to replace white Americans with immigrants and people of color.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Here the tl:dr version:
> 
> 73% of Trump voters and 10% of Democrats think that Democrats are trying to replace white Americans with immigrants and people of color.
> 
> 12% of Trump and 7% of Biden voters think Jewish people are trying to replace white Americans with immigrants and people of color.


Here's the tl;dr version of the tl;dr - the large majority of the people who vote for Trump are dumb scared bigots who believe literally any old shit.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Here's the tl;dr version of the tl;dr - the large majority of the people who vote for Trump are dumb scared bigots who believe literally any old shit.


I see your point.

What I found interesting is that the precentages of Trump/Biden voters think Jewish people are trying to replace white Americans with immigrants and people of color, are far closer (12% and 7%).


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jun 15, 2022)

@Creamu: Everytime I see a post of yours, I have to scroll a whole page to avoid your dog picture. Who are you trying to replace?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2022)

Creamu said:


> I see your point.
> 
> What I found interesting is that the precentages of Trump/Biden voters think Jewish people are trying to replace white Americans with immigrants and people of color, are far closer (12% and 7%).


A lot of people are dumb bigots.

Replacing as many of them as possible with POCs and immigrants honestly sounds like a big step forward.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> A lot of people are dumb bigots.
> 
> Replacing as many of them as possible with POCs and immigrants honestly sounds like a big step forward.


Given that your name is David and you seem to identify with the hippy movement, may I ask if you are jewish?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Given that your name is David and you seem to identify with the hippy movement, may I ask if you are jewish?


You may not


----------



## Creamu (Jun 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> You may not


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2022)

Keep making those weird assumptions about people based on almost nothing. Your bigotries take the weirdest forms, it's almost impressive.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 15, 2022)

I was just asking, David.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 16, 2022)

Ignoring all the Republicans that hire illegal immigrants.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 16, 2022)

Welp...I stand corrected. I just received a mail that confirms the OP is on to something:


----------



## Creamu (Jun 18, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Who are you trying to replace?


Sorry, did not see your post before. I generally don't like the idea of replacing people, because it has genocidal overtones to me. I much more prefer the idea of freedom of association. If people want to live in a society where the ethnic integrity of 'white americans' is no concern, they should be free to do so, as well as those who want to live in a society that upholds the ethnic intergrity of 'white americans', they should be free to do so as well.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 19, 2022)

When it comes to discussing race, ethnicities, and history, people tend to get very defensive without really knowing much.

The Americas were colonized by Europeans (or to simply "whites") so saying that we Europeans aren't immigrants is pretty ignorant, as Europeans were the settlers and immigrants and are. Yes, being born in a country even if you don't have the ancestry makes you a legal citizen, but in terms of heritage, still an immigrant.

Furthermore, countries in the Americas went thru several stages until they finally decided on which flag would be their official one. Here's two examples: America and Brazil.

America


Spoiler









While Old Glory is brilliant, I love Betsy Ross' flag.



Brazil


Spoiler









It made me chuckle they copied America's flag for November 15-19, 1889. 



The native U.S./Brazilian/Mexico/Argentina/etc people were and are the Native Indians, not the Europeans, Africans, or whatever.



Spoiler











Before it was officially called U.S., the Natives gave it different names: https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-old-name-of-the-USA (e.g. The Indies, Turtle Island, Newfoundland, Amerigo Vespucci)

Did you know, the U.S. doesn't have an official language so while English is the primary, it means others can be used validly. Why did they never officialize a language? They must have forgotten to do so, I guess.

So, it's like the Europeans in South Africa saying they're South Africans (I mean, they're actually not, but they were born there so whatever value that has to them).


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 20, 2022)

Creamu said:


> as well as those who want to live in a society that upholds the ethnic intergrity of 'white americans', they should be free to do so as well.


In as much as they have the right to choose to not personally breed with not-white people, sure. In any other sense, unless they have their own private country on their own private land then they need to suck it up and deal with reality if they want to exist in society. If they don't want to exist in society, that's fine too.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 20, 2022)

White people in London and Birmingham and a few other cities in UK have been replaced by non white people. Look at a photo of London in 1940, just google it, and then look in 2022. White people are being replaced in lots of places and that's not a conspiricy theory, it's a fact.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jun 21, 2022)

mrdude said:


> White people in London and Birmingham and a few other cities in UK have been replaced by non white people. Look at a photo of London in 1940, just google it, and then look in 2022. White people are being replaced in lots of places and that's not a conspiricy theory, it's a fact.


Let's not try to rope UK/EU into this mess as that is a whole other bag of fuckery there. That's less to do with replacements and more about the EU accepting mass refugees into its countries which caused the tip in the average. In fact if I recall correctly the refugee issue was one of the big reasons why the UK wanted to split from the EU in the first place.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 21, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> Let's not try to rope UK/EU into this mess as that is a whole other bag of fuckery there. That's less to do with replacements and more about the EU accepting mass refugees into its countries which caused the tip in the average.



The issue was quickly dealt with and the usual suspects largely overreacted. What helped Brexit was a misinformation campaign where Cambridge Analytica profiled social media users and sent the fake news that Turkey had been admitted to the European Union in the day before the referendum only to susceptible people.


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jun 21, 2022)

mrdude said:


> White people in London and Birmingham and a few other cities in UK have been replaced by non white people. Look at a photo of London in 1940, just google it, and then look in 2022. White people are being replaced in lots of places and that's not a conspiricy theory, it's a fact.



If white people are being replaced, where are they going?


----------



## Creamu (Jun 21, 2022)

mrdude said:


> White people in London and Birmingham and a few other cities in UK have been replaced by non white people. Look at a photo of London in 1940, just google it, and then look in 2022. White people are being replaced in lots of places and that's not a conspiricy theory, it's a fact.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 21, 2022)

Creamu said:


>



Definitely no shortage of white people.  Guess mrdude thinks more than 10% "other" is unacceptable.  God forbid he find out that white people don't have children exclusively with each other.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 21, 2022)

SyphenFreht said:


> If white people are being replaced, where are they going?


Maybe israel will take them?


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jun 21, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Maybe israel will take them?



Aren't there white people in virtually every country nowadays anyway?


----------



## Creamu (Jun 21, 2022)

SyphenFreht said:


> Aren't there white people in virtually every country nowadays anyway?


Ethiopian Jewish migrants appearntly had a bad experience. Maybe it will work better for white people...


> AFRICANGLOBE -The Israeli government has admitted to forcing female Ethiopian Jewish migrants into having contraceptive injections without their knowledge or consent. The women were deceived and told that the Depo-Provera injections were vaccinations and that unless they had them, they would be refused entry to Israel.


https://www.africanglobe.net/africa/israel-forcibly-sterilized-ethiopian-jews/


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jun 21, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Ethiopian Jewish migrants appearntly had a bad experience. Maybe it will work better for white people...
> 
> https://www.africanglobe.net/africa/israel-forcibly-sterilized-ethiopian-jews/



Do you believe similar acts are taking place in other countries?


----------



## Creamu (Jun 21, 2022)

SyphenFreht said:


> Do you believe similar acts are taking place in other countries?


It seems like if you do a genetic test proving you have jewish genes you have a good chance immgrating to isreal. Maybe white people qualify?


> Genetic citizenship: DNA testing and the Israeli Law of Return
> 
> Abstract  The Israeli State recently announced that it may begin to use genetic tests to determine whether potential immigrants are Jewish or not. This development would demand a rethinking of Israeli law on the issue of the definition of Jewishness. In this article, we discuss the historical and legal context of secular and religious definitions of Jewishness and rights to immigration in the State of Israel. We give a brief overview of different ways in which genes have been regarded as Jewish, and we discuss the relationship between this new use of genetics and the society with which it is co-produced. In conclusion, we raise several questions about future potential impacts of Jewish genetics on Israeli law and society.


https://academic.oup.com/jlb/article/2/2/469/826237?login=false


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jun 21, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Ethiopian Jewish migrants appearntly had a bad experience. Maybe it will work better for white people...
> 
> https://www.africanglobe.net/africa/israel-forcibly-sterilized-ethiopian-jews/





Creamu said:


> It seems like if you do a genetic test proving you have jewish genes you have a good chance immgrating to isreal. Maybe white people qualify?
> 
> https://academic.oup.com/jlb/article/2/2/469/826237?login=false



Forgive me if I'm wrong, but are you implying that this genetic testing could lead to the nation of Israel forcibly sterilizing every "white" person that tries to immigrate there?


----------



## MadonnaProject (Jun 21, 2022)

100% of Biden/Obama/ Democrats are still obsessed with trump.

/News


----------



## SG854 (Jun 21, 2022)

MadonnaProject said:


> 100% of Biden/Obama/ Democrats are still obsessed with trump.
> 
> /News


That's good


----------



## Creamu (Jun 21, 2022)

SyphenFreht said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but are you implying that this genetic testing could lead to the nation of Israel forcibly sterilizing every "white" person that tries to immigrate there?


Hm... not sure...


> As Europe takes in migrants, Israel tries to keep them out While EU struggles to handle the influx, Israel has been grappling with the issue for nearly a decade





> “Israel, in order to limit [migration], calls them infiltrators,” noted Karin Amit, head of the master’s program on immigration and social integration at Israel’s Ruppin Academic Center. “It doesn’t classify them as asylum seekers. It doesn’t expel them, but relates to them as people who aren’t supposed to be here.”


https://www.timesofisrael.com/as-europe-takes-in-migrants-israel-tries-to-keep-them-out/


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jun 21, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Hm... not sure...
> 
> 
> https://www.timesofisrael.com/as-europe-takes-in-migrants-israel-tries-to-keep-them-out/



While forced sterilization is, obviously horrific, no country is obligated to take in anyone who isn't a resident in said country, be it immigrant, asylum seeker, infiltrator, what have you. The problem in America however, is that people forgo learning the difference between legal immigrants and otherwise to hide their blatant racism.

So, it seems that your links to forced sterilization and DNA sampling on migration are being used as standing points for replacement theory, am I correct in thinking this?


----------



## Creamu (Jun 21, 2022)

SyphenFreht said:


> While forced sterilization is, obviously horrific, no country is obligated to take in anyone who isn't a resident in said country, be it immigrant, asylum seeker, infiltrator, what have you. The problem in America however, is that people forgo learning the difference between legal immigrants and otherwise to hide their blatant racism.
> 
> So, it seems that your links to forced sterilization and DNA sampling on migration are being used as standing points for replacement theory, am I correct in thinking this?


I'm just evaluating whether Israel will take in white people in the hypothetical case that they end up in the unfortunate situation of being replaced in their homelands.

Let's have look at this clip:

Who is this?


> Barbara Lerner Spectre (born 1942) is an academic[1] and philosophy lecturer, who is the founding director of Paideia,[2] the European Institute for Jewish Studies in Sweden, a non-denominational academic institute established in 2001.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbara_Lerner_Spectre


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 21, 2022)

True Trump supporters aren't racist, they are realistic, unlike the voters of this poll


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jun 21, 2022)

Creamu said:


> I'm just evaluating whether Israel will take in white people in the hypothetical case that they end up in the unfortunate situation of being replaced in their homelands.



Wouldn't that be a hard evaluation to make? For one you're basing an entire nation's collective opinion on a future decision regarding immigration on speculation rooted in white supremacist sympathies? (I'm not calling you a white supremacist or a sympathizer)



WiiMiiSwitch said:


> True Trump supporters aren't racist, they are realistic, unlike the voters of this poll



https://video-iad3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v...LjcSAcIP4ZwRZuSYKR_wBJVv0sXO18o0A&oe=62B254AA

Ah yes. The "true" supporters.


----------



## bodefuceta (Jun 21, 2022)

People somehow think "white people" managed to develop massively the world in the few latest millennia, end slavery (except in africa), bring forth better quality of life all over the world, because they were white. And even more bizarrely, this theoretically awesome people is allowing more barbaric ones to take over their own home countries without doing anything.

They're wrong. Whiteness doesn't make you awesome. It's something else and that's been lost, that's why we're dying and factually being replaced. My best bet is the ancient Greek culture, largely adopted and modified by Christians, was completely replaced by whatever mass media wants.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 21, 2022)

SyphenFreht said:


> Wouldn't that be a hard evaluation to make? For one you're basing an entire nation's collective opinion on a future decision regarding immigration on speculation rooted in white supremacist sympathies? (I'm not calling you a white supremacist or a sympathizer)


Yeah it's a really hard evaltuation to make. I will do some more research, if I find more data I will let you know. I don't like the framing you are using. I would hate to see white people whiped off the planet, like the 66.000.000 that were genocided under the bolshevik regime out of ethnic hatred according to Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn.



> “I thought about something just now: The decision to nationalize this library was made by the first Soviet government, whose composition was 80-85 percent Jewish,” Putin said June 13 during a visit to Moscow’s Jewish Museum and Tolerance Center.


https://www.timesofisrael.com/putin-first-soviet-government-was-mostly-jewish/


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jun 21, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Yeah it's a really hard evaltuation to make. I will do some more research, if I find more data I will let you know. I don't like the framing you are using. I would hate to see white people whiped off the planet...



I apologize, I don't purposely intend to frame it any certain or take what you say out of context.

I'm not really worried about white people being wiped from the planet. I know there are a few instances of such genocidal tendencies, but almost every race can say they've almost been wiped out at least once. I think most of this replacement paranoia, however, stems from animosity toward interracial relationships, which even if most of the races "blended" together, you will still always find those who wish to keep their heritage... "clean", for lack of a better adjective. 

I also feel that, if other countries adopt a similar tactic to what Israel is perpetrated to using, that's going to come from a religious perspective, and if so then the hatred should be directed towards that, not towards the minority groups intermixing with the greater "white" population.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 21, 2022)

SyphenFreht said:


> I apologize, I don't purposely intend to frame it any certain or take what you say out of context.
> 
> I'm not really worried about white people being wiped from the planet. I know there are a few instances of such genocidal tendencies, but almost every race can say they've almost been wiped out at least once. I think most of this replacement paranoia, however, stems from animosity toward interracial relationships, which even if most of the races "blended" together, you will still always find those who wish to keep their heritage... "clean", for lack of a better adjective.
> 
> I also feel that, if other countries adopt a similar tactic to what Israel is perpetrated to using, that's going to come from a religious perspective, and if so then the hatred should be directed towards that, not towards the minority groups intermixing with the greater "white" population.


Most creatures on this planet have been whiped out by other creatures or forces of nature. I'm not worried about white people as well. It's like day and night cycles, and the day is bound to kill the night eventually. As Yascha Mounk writes, there is great instability in the current state of things, and from my historical analysis things will take a turn soon (at least from a histroical perspective).

See here:


> We urgently need visionary leaders and institutional reforms that can lower the stakes of political competition. Imagining what a depolarization of American politics would look like is not too difficult. The only problem is that America’s political partisans may already hate one another too much to take the steps necessary to avoid catastrophe.


https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/a...crat-republican-partisan-polarization/629925/

https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-u-s...-way-back-from-the-brink-yascha-mounk.613693/


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2022)

christ people, these people are never going to get it...they don't want to...especially what has come to light these past few days.

they are fascist, intolerant hateful pieces of shit and are a lost cause


----------



## Creamu (Jun 21, 2022)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> christ people, these people are never going to get it...they don't want to...especially what has come to light these past few days.
> 
> they are a lost cause


What would you propose?


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 21, 2022)

to some of the people here: just admit you're racist. you're just digging yourself a deeper hole


----------



## mrdude (Jun 21, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> The issue was quickly dealt with and the usual suspects largely overreacted. What helped Brexit was a misinformation campaign where Cambridge Analytica profiled social media users and sent the fake news that Turkey had been admitted to the European Union in the day before the referendum only to susceptible people.


Total rubbish. People just didn't want the unelcted EU officials telling them what to do and have them dictating their rules to us. Also we were sending them Billions of pounds of tax payers money every year instead of spending it on updating our own infrastructure.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 21, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Definitely no shortage of white people.  Guess mrdude thinks more than 10% "other" is unacceptable.  God forbid he find out that white people don't have children exclusively with each other.


You'll find that just over 43% of people that live in London now are white British, less than 100 years ago it was nearly 100%.

https://www.ons.gov.uk/peoplepopula...ntifying as White British,, and Indian (7.0%).

You might not like facts, however the facts don't care about your feelings.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 21, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Total rubbish. People just didn't want the unelcted EU officials telling them what to do and have them dictating their rules to us. Also we were sending them Billions of pounds of tax payers money every year instead of spending it on updating our own infrastructure.



It's not rubbish, it's a fact. If it's not what you like to read, deal with it.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 21, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> It's not rubbish, it's a fact. If it's not what you like to read, deal with it.


As a Brexit voter and a person that knows lots of Brexit voters - I know what Brexit voters voted for - deal with it.

Also here's Harelsden High Street - spot the white man,

https://www.alamy.com/stock-photo-h...f-the-largest-ethnic-population-36892820.html


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 21, 2022)

mrdude said:


> As a Brexit voter and a person that knows lots of Brexit voters - I know what Brexit voters voted for - deal with it.
> 
> Also here's Harelsden High Street - spot the white man,
> 
> https://www.alamy.com/stock-photo-h...f-the-largest-ethnic-population-36892820.html



I think you just demonstrated the level of intelligence of a Brexit voter.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 21, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> I think you just demonstrated the level of intelligence of a Brexit voter.


Are you under the impression that inelligence and political ideologies are linked? or do you just think that everyone that doesn't hold the same views as you is less intelligent than you? If it's the later, I would tell you that you really should get off your high horse and learn to accept that not eveyone will see the world as you do, there's many millions of people in this world that are far smarted than you that don't share your politican views.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 21, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Are you under the impression that inelligence and political ideologies are linked? or do you just think that everyone that doesn't hold the same views as you is less intelligent than you? If it's the later, I would tell you that you really should get off your high horse and learn to accept that not eveyone will see the world as you do, there's many millions of people in this world that are far smarted than you that don't share your politican views.



Yes, there are political positions that are dumb. I don't mind people with different ideas, you're the one who had a problem with my post, even though it didn't put into question any of your beliefs.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 21, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Yes, there are political positions that are dumb. I don't mind people with different ideas, you're the one who had a problem with my post, even though it didn't put into question any of your beliefs.


If you don't like people replying to your post with an opinion and you wish to live in a bubble and surround yourself with only people that think the same way you do, it's probably wise to not make a post on an open forum with a poll in it. Also you were the one that tried to insult people by questioning their intelligence levels base on political views - which are not related in any way whatsover, however I assume you knew that and just tried to take a cheap shot to show everyone how bright you were (which comes across as not very).


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 22, 2022)

mrdude said:


> If you don't like people replying to your post with an opinion and you wish to live in a bubble and surround yourself with only people that think the same way you do, it's probably wise to not make a post on an open forum with a poll in it. Also you were the one that tried to insult people by questioning their intelligence levels base on political views - which are not related in any way whatsover, however I assume you knew that and just tried to take a cheap shot to show everyone how bright you were (which comes across as not very).



You're in an alternate reality in this discussion. This is what I was talking about. This, this, this. You just dismissed it as total rubbish because of "people you know" - in the university, if one justifies their answer with "people I know", it's dismissed and with reason, because you can just write anything you want with that. I never put into question possible reasons for anyone to vote according to their mind - but it's a fact that there was a misinformation campaign misleading people into voting for Brexit.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 22, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> You're in an alternate reality in this discussion. This is what I was talking about. This, this, this. You just dismissed it as total rubbish because of "people you know" - in the university, if one justifies their answer with "people I know", it's dismissed and with reason, because you can just write anything you want with that. I never put into question possible reasons for anyone to vote according to their mind - but it's a fact that there was a misinformation campaign misleading people into voting for Brexit.


Yes there was missinformation all right - mostly by the remoaners with the Project Fear campaign, none of which materliased and was all about trying to scare the population into the way the politicians wanted the people to vote. The British public didn't care about the fear campaign being waged and decided they would rather suck up any bad stuff that came along rather than be dictated to by some twat in Brussels. Also the links you posted are all from biased left wing leaning media outlets, there was a campaign for both sides for the votes so it's hardly surprising that you can post links with anti brexit views and advertisements, I could do the same thing the other way, but I can't be arsed. The brexiteers won - get over it.


----------



## MadonnaProject (Jun 22, 2022)

mrdude said:


> You'll find that just over 43% of people that live in London now are white British, less than 100 years ago it was nearly 100%.
> 
> https://www.ons.gov.uk/peoplepopulationandcommunity/populationandmigration/populationestimates/articles/populationestimatesbyethnicgroupandreligionenglandandwales/2019#:~:text=Those identifying as White British,, and Indian (7.0%).
> 
> You might not like facts, however the facts don't care about your feelings.


A 100 years ago stabbings in London were rare. Then the africans and carribeans arrived.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 22, 2022)

mrdude said:


> You'll find that just over 43% of people that live in London now are white British, less than 100 years ago it was nearly 100%.
> 
> https://www.ons.gov.uk/peoplepopulationandcommunity/populationandmigration/populationestimates/articles/populationestimatesbyethnicgroupandreligionenglandandwales/2019#:~:text=Those identifying as White British,, and Indian (7.0%).
> 
> You might not like facts, however the facts don't care about your feelings.


And?  It's almost like colonizing more than half the world tends to come with a lot of immigration attached by default, eh?  If the British had wanted to keep themselves isolated and segregated from the rest of the world, they would have.  Same deal with the US.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 22, 2022)

Xzi said:


> And?  It's almost like colonizing more than half the world tends to come with a lot of immigration attached by default, eh?  If the British had wanted to keep themselves isolated and segregated from the rest of the world, they would have.  Same deal with the US.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 22, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Yes there was missinformation all right - mostly by the remoaners with the Project Fear campaign, none of which materliased and was all about trying to scare the population into the way the politicians wanted the people to vote. The British public didn't care about the fear campaign being waged and decided they would rather suck up any bad stuff that came along rather than be dictated to by some twat in Brussels. Also the links you posted are all from biased left wing leaning media outlets, there was a campaign for both sides for the votes so it's hardly surprising that you can post links with anti brexit views and advertisements, I could do the same thing the other way, but I can't be arsed. The brexiteers won - get over it.



According to you, BBC News, an official committee in the Conservative majority British Parliament, the Office of the Privacy Comissioner of Canada and The Office of the Information and Privacy Commissioner for British Columbia are biased left wing leaning media outlets...


----------



## Creamu (Jul 27, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> According to you, BBC News, an official committee in the Conservative majority British Parliament, the Office of the Privacy Comissioner of Canada and The Office of the Information and Privacy Commissioner for British Columbia are biased left wing leaning media outlets...


Ultimativly those are abstractions that can defined in different ways. From my observation 'the right'/'conservatives' often refers to movement that move in the direction of the left only with higher latency.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 22, 2022)

73% of them are correct.


----------



## erikas (Sep 22, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> 73% of them are correct.


100% of left wing news agree with them.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 22, 2022)

erikas said:


> 100% of left wing news agree with them.




you dont even need a source, its common sense. we are in a pro #criminalivesmatter society, combined with an open border and racism toward white people, its a wonder it hasnt happened sooner.


----------



## erikas (Sep 22, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> you dont even need a source, its common sense. we are in a pro #criminalivesmatter society, combined with an open border and racism toward white people, its a wonder it hasnt happened sooner.


What I mean is that, democrat news pundits love to say that white people will be replaced and that's a good thing, while calling republicans conspiracy theorists for pointing out that it's happening. So basically if you say "white people are being replaced" its a conspiracy, but if you say "white people are being replaced, and that's a good thing", it's perfectly acceptable.
I had a long discussion with this sites local leftists on this post before, and they outright refused to say that it is happening because the word "replacement" has negative connotations. I'm not even joking.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 22, 2022)

erikas said:


> What I mean is that, democrat news pundits love to say that white people will be replaced and that's a good thing, while calling republicans conspiracy theorists for pointing out that it's happening. So basically if you say "white people are being replaced" its a conspiracy, but if you say "white people are being replaced, and that's a good thing", it's perfectly acceptable.
> I had a long discussion with this sites local leftists on this post before, and they outright refused to say that it is happening because the word "replacement" has negative connotations. I'm not even joking.



sadly, i believe you, man are they really gonna be pushing that shit after november!


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 23, 2022)

erikas said:


> What I mean is that, democrat news pundits love to say that white people will be replaced and that's a good thing, while calling republicans conspiracy theorists for pointing out that it's happening. So basically if you say "white people are being replaced" its a conspiracy, but if you say "white people are being replaced, and that's a good thing", it's perfectly acceptable.
> I had a long discussion with this sites local leftists on this post before, and they outright refused to say that it is happening because the word "replacement" has negative connotations. I'm not even joking.



Like this?


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 23, 2022)

this is the worst fucking thread


----------



## erikas (Sep 23, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> Like this?



yes, exactly like that.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 27, 2022)

Stealphie said:


> this is the worst fucking thread


Most creamu threads are the worst threads. I'm just surprised how many people in this thread are just openly saying they think people with darker skin than them are trying to replace them. Normally people aren't this openly racist.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 27, 2022)

bodefuceta said:


> ..... Whiteness doesn't make you awesome. It's something else and that's been lost, that's why we're dying and factually being replaced. My best bet is the ancient Greek culture, largely adopted and modified by Christians, was completely replaced by whatever mass media wants.




Well said.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 27, 2022)

Stealphie said:


> this is the worst fucking thread


Creamu thread be like "Pol trash" but its funni to read


----------



## Xzi (Sep 27, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> Well said.


If you're really worried about carrying on Greek culture, all the people hosting gay orgies got you covered.


----------



## CMDreamer (Sep 27, 2022)

<sarcasm> 73% of very smart people, I'd say... </sarcasm>


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Sep 27, 2022)

Wow. Some people have literally not left the site, all day long. 

All day. Every waking hour today. 

Wow.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 27, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I get the feeling Hanafuda carries on one aspect of Greek culture, which is a fixation on younger boys.



Well, with that comment, I can say with certainty: I'm not a pedophile, but we all know now what kind of person you are.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 27, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> Wow. Some people have literally not left the site, all day long.
> 
> All day. Every waking hour today.
> 
> Wow.


left for a bit, was busy at mom's store and planing to play on my Wii


----------



## City (Sep 30, 2022)

If you’re worried that darker-skinned people will turn more violent towards whites when they become the majority in the US then just get a tan so they can’t tell the difference and they’ll leave you alone.


I know it’s a retarded take, but so was the poll.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 30, 2022)

City said:


> If you’re worried that darker-skinned people will turn more violent towards whites when they become the majority in the US then just get a tan so they can’t tell the difference and they’ll leave you alone.
> 
> 
> I know it’s a retarded take, but so was the poll.


Maybe if we made being a minority in the US less of a shit experience, the right would be less irrationally afraid of it.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Sep 30, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> left for a bit, was busy at mom's store and planing to play on my Wii


Oh, not you. 

The specific person who accused me of the same thing knows that I am specifically and exclusively referring to her.


----------

